# New Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL



## drummerboy (Jun 7, 2010)

I think this model is new. I've seen it on Seiya's online store and it has a classic 1950s/60s look. I've never had an Orient before but I'm in the market for a dress watch and it's caught my eye. Anyone got any experience of it?

DB

PS I'm not sure if I'm permitted to post a link to Seiya so I've erred on the side of caution and left it to members to have a look. Thank you.


----------



## hans caravan (Jan 24, 2011)

I have an Orient Star WZ0091EL and it's a great watch. Adjusted to +2s/day, hacks & hand winds, solid bracelet, and AR coated sapphire. I can't see any reason why the WZ0251EL would be a bad watch. Also, Seiya is considered one of the "three amigos" in Japan who is a good seller of JDM watches. 

So, I guess I'm saying you can do far worse than buying that watch from that seller.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

What I find interesting is how much that Orient Star looks like the Orient 60th Anniversary Limited Edition.


----------



## hans caravan (Jan 24, 2011)

mleok said:


> What I find interesting is how much that Orient Star looks like the Orient 60th Anniversary Limited Edition.


Perhaps the 60th was trying to capture the OS looks.


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

hans caravan said:


> Perhaps the 60th was trying to capture the OS looks.












Very much like the 60th. Also great watch.


----------



## debito (Nov 13, 2011)

That's a great looking watch. Reminds me of the Seiko "Cocktail Time" (SARB 065), albeit without the distinct sunburst dial.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

hans caravan said:


> Perhaps the 60th was trying to capture the OS looks.


The reason why I suggested that the Orient Star was mimicking the look of the 60th anniversary watch was because the 60th anniversary watch has been out for quite some time, whereas the original post suggests that the Orient Star is relatively new.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

I acquired one last week and it is a beautiful watch. Other than the power reserve, it is such a classic and relatively simple design, you wonder why you don't see more like them. I previously owned a Tissot Visodate which has a similar look, and I much prefer the Orient Star. With the Visodate, the side of the watch is all case. With the Orient, some of the thickness of the watch is in the slightly domed crystal, and some of the thickness is disguised by use of the case back. The end result is that the Orient Star appears and feels thinner than the Visodate, though in reality, if it is, I don't think it is by much. Also, the Orient leans more toward dressy and less to casual than the Visodate, which I prefer since all my other watches are casual/sporty. By the way, the movement hacks and winds, but unlike a Seiko 6R15 movement, it winds in the fully pushed-in position, which fooled me at first. Here it is:


----------



## Cymaboy (Feb 16, 2012)

Its a lovely looking watch. Does anyone have photos of the display back?


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cymaboy said:


> Its a lovely looking watch. Does anyone have photos of the display back?


Hi from across the Tasman..

Check out this link on Orient Japan website..

WZ0251EL?Orient Star?????????????

Cheers


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Cymaboy said:


> Its a lovely looking watch. Does anyone have photos of the display back?


Took these this morning. Realized that the back crystal still has the protective plastic on it and decided to leave it on, so the view isn't as clear as it should be. Not an overly pretty or decorated movement, but if I want to gaze endlessly at a movement I can pull out my Magrette Chronograph.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

digivandig said:


>


Wow. The stock pictures never really impressed me. This one does. Very nice.


----------



## Cymaboy (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the photo of the display back, I appreciate your effort. It is a nice looking watch. I've now put an order on one


----------



## Cymaboy (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link Anzac, it's a good link. I've become a bit of a fan of the orients, they have a nice look to them. This will be my third one. They aren't sold in Australia, so I appreciate the photos, links and this forum to get more information prior to purchase


----------

